# Eclipse EAR



## Generic1 (21. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

wenn ich mehrere Eclipse "Dynamic Web Projects (DWP)" in einer EAR zusammenfasse, hab ich dann von einem DWP auf Ressourcen eines anderen DWP zugriff, also wird das dann intern als ein Projekt gesehen, wo die Sichtbarkeit der Ressourcen EAR- weit ist?
Vielen Dank,
lg


----------



## Generic1 (22. Okt 2010)

Verwendet das niemand, ich war der Meinung, das EARs gängig verwendet werden?


----------



## fastjack (22. Okt 2010)

Wir verwenden natürlich auch EAR's. Allerdings erzeugen wir die EAR's und Co nicht mit Eclipse, sondern mit Ant, um frei von der verwendeten IDE zu bleiben.


----------



## Generic1 (12. Nov 2010)

Wo kann ich die einzelnen Abhängigkeiten in einem Dynamic Web Projekt stehen.
Was mir nicht klar ist, ich habe eine Applikation übernommen, welche aus ein paar "Dynamic Web Projects" besteht, weiters aus ein paar "normalen" Java Projekten und dann sind auch noch EARs im Eclipse Projektbaum dabei.
Wie diese aber alle zusammenhängen ist mir nicht klar. Was ich dann auf den JBoss deploye sind 4 EAR Files und das ganze funktioniert dann.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen, wo man in Eclipse nachsehen kann, z.B.: welches Projekt in welche EAR kommt und welche Abhängigkeiten hat.
Wenn ich mit der rechten MT auf ein Projekt geh -> dann Properties -> da gibt es dann "Java Build Path" und auch "Deployment Assembly", was ist da der Unterschied und wo sollten die Abhängigkeiten zu anderen Projekten eingetragen sein und so kann man nachsehen, welches Eclipse Projekt in welche EAR kommt.

Vielen Dank,
lg


----------

